# Cracked Lino Floor



## jnitecrawler

I just went out to my 26rs trailer tonight, first time all winter, and found the lino floor to be cracked from one end to the other. When I say cracked I mean cracked, it is split wide open in all directions. The camper will be 3yrs old on April 6. The flooring underneath is fine, just the lino cracked. There were no water leaks and no cuts in the floor beforehand. I am so disappointed, I can't even begin to describe my feelings. This was one of the major purchases of my lifetime, I thought it would last more than three years. 
The lino is ran under all the walls and cupboards, I don't see any way of replacing it to look original. Anyone even know how to go about this? Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## johnp

Welcome

Sorry to hear about your floor. Its not the first time this has come up. All of the cases I have heard of the trailer was new and in the first winter in a really cold area of the country. If the trailer was built in the summer and then put in a really cold climate the floor can't contract becuase its layed down before the cabinets and seats its also not glued down so if it can't contract it buckles in the middle and splits. Most people do get it repaired.

John


----------



## Sayonara

WELCOME !! Im sorry to hear about your floor. That would be very disappointing. Good luck with what you find out and keep us posted. Im sure you will get some good direction from the members here.

Can it be replaced similar to having lino replaced in a room of your house? Its been 5 months since i have seen ours so i cant recall how it was insrtalled.


----------



## Bigbopper299

Same thing happened to our camper this winter. Drastic changes in temperature is the cause. We are waiting for the replacement lino to come in right now... should be in this week.


----------



## Thor

Hi

Welcome to Outbackers.com









Sorry to hear about your floor. Take lots of pictures and talk to your dealer. Hopefully they will be able to help you out.

Thor


----------



## Nathan

Isn't this the 3rd or fourth case reported this year? The winter must have been harser than the past few for this. I have my fingers crossed as I get mine out tomorrow.


----------



## Sayonara

Nathan said:


> I have my fingers crossed as I get mine out tomorrow.


Me too.


----------



## California Jim

I had heard at one time that the lino manufacturer was possibly providing a warranty because of this. I doubt they will cover the labor tough.


----------



## jetjane

Boy, this is a common complaint on many forums in the last few weeks. Jnitecrawler, where are you from? I've noticed the common link to everybody who has this problem is living in a cold climate. You should go talk to your dealer about it. The flooring may still be covered under its own warranty like the fridge stove, etc. To repair it, they cut along the walls and the new seam is hidden under a trim piece. It will look good as new.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Yep, happens frequently...especially in the COOOOOLD areas!
I can't wait to check on mine. This is the coldest winter we've had in awhile. Temps were pretty steady at -30 to -40 degrees!
That's brutal. (and I'm not talking wind chills here)

Check your warranty. Flooring sometimes has many years coverage.


----------



## jnitecrawler

Yes I live in Alberta, Canada. I talked to the dealer today and they said there was no warranty. It was not even covered under the extended warranty. They informed me they have a couple of hundred units in stock with this problem. They basically said too bad for me. They can fix it for $1000.00 some time in August, maybe. Thanks a lot Shwab's. How can this not be a defect in the flooring? If all they had to do was add a dollar for glue to the price of the trailer, I would pay. I guess I will have to build a heated shop to store my delicate trailer in.


----------



## Sayonara

This is horrible! Now im nervous about opening the door on mine....


----------



## skippershe

Don't take the dealer's word for it...I would call Keystone and see what they have to say about this problem and how they can help you remedy it.

I certainly wouldn't let it go without a good fight


----------



## Nathan

Worst case hire someone who can repair linoleum in a house. They at least are less likely to play the "Sometime in August" game


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

The floor is vinyl, not linoleum, and if I remember correctly, it is manufactured by Armstrong, or least they used to be. You need to check with the flooring manufacturer to see if they have a warranty. I seem to remember there being something like an 8 or 10 year warranty on the Armstrong floor. Check all the warranty paperwork that came with trailer, there might be something in there. And definately, call Keystone. Actually telephone them, don't rely on the e-mail. I'm still waiting for them to answer mine that I sent in August.

On another note, my 26RS is going on 5, and the floor is still in good shape, so it is random, and I'm sure it does have a lot to do with when the floor is installed. On that note, if it happens with in the first year, it should be covered by Keystones factory warranty, as it is a workmanship issue. After that, I don't know.

Tim


----------



## GarethsDad

We have a 03 and the floor is just as it should be in central NY. I would call Armstrong/Keystone and have a factory certified installer look at it. Or you could call a vinyl, linoleum installer and have whatever you want installed . James


----------



## Nathan

hatcityhosehauler said:


> The floor is vinyl, not linoleum, and if I remember correctly, it is manufactured by Armstrong, or least they used to be. You need to check with the flooring manufacturer to see if they have a warranty. I seem to remember there being something like an 8 or 10 year warranty on the Armstrong floor. Check all the warranty paperwork that came with trailer, there might be something in there. And definately, call Keystone. Actually telephone them, don't rely on the e-mail. I'm still waiting for them to answer mine that I sent in August.
> 
> On another note, my 26RS is going on 5, and the floor is still in good shape, so it is random, and I'm sure it does have a lot to do with when the floor is installed. On that note, if it happens with in the first year, it should be covered by Keystones factory warranty, as it is a workmanship issue. After that, I don't know.
> 
> Tim


Sorry, old term..








They are all sheet Vinyl.


----------



## CamperAndy

jnitecrawler said:


> Yes I live in Alberta, Canada. I talked to the dealer today and they said there was no warranty. It was not even covered under the extended warranty. They informed me they have a couple of hundred units in stock with this problem. They basically said too bad for me. They can fix it for $1000.00 some time in August, maybe. Thanks a lot Shwab's. How can this not be a defect in the flooring? If all they had to do was add a dollar for glue to the price of the trailer, I would pay. I guess I will have to build a heated shop to store my delicate trailer in.


You did not say your trailer split so your trailer is not really all that delicate but the flooring was intended as designed for residential use which means a relatively constant temperature and humidity. What ever you replace it with can still be subjected to the extremes that caused yours to fail so be careful. You may still have recourse with Keystone if you can show that they installed it wrong.


----------



## razor

jnitecrawler said:


> Yes I live in Alberta, Canada. I talked to the dealer today and they said there was no warranty. It was not even covered under the extended warranty. They informed me they have a couple of hundred units in stock with this problem. They basically said too bad for me. They can fix it for $1000.00 some time in August, maybe. Thanks a lot Shwab's. How can this not be a defect in the flooring? If all they had to do was add a dollar for glue to the price of the trailer, I would pay. I guess I will have to build a heated shop to store my delicate trailer in.


I also live in Alberta [Calgary].My trailer was bought in 03 @ Shwabs.I had bought it used and it had rug in it.I was wondering why there was rug in it ,and they told me the floor was cracked.I phoned around and they also quoted approx$1000 to replace it.I decided to try stick on plank look flooring.Beleive it or not but it looks great and we are on our second season on it.It cost about $100 and a long day for installation.I am sure its not as good as the replacement but I have $900 bucks extra to spend on camping this year!!!!!!!!


----------



## CanadaCruizin

We're in Edmonton, Alberta and I checked the TT yesterday. We had some very cold winter days (-40) so I was worried about the flooring. Thankfully we have no cracks. Ours is a 2004 model.


----------



## rkobes

I live in Edmonton, Alberta. We checked our trailer today and found the floor cracked pretty bad. It's an '08 Dutchman. Not under warranty (ironically, dealer's name is Care-Free). 3 months past the 1 year total warranty. 
We're thinking peel & stick lino tiles. At least we'll only have to replace a few squares when this happens again next year


----------



## Steelhead

Our vinyl flooring cracked the same way in -20f temps 2-3 years ago. I replaced with the self stick wood plank look vinyl tiles. They have done really well. however, With significant temperature changes the tiles will shrink and leave a slight gap between. I realized there may be a problem this way so, after cutting out all the old cracked flooring, I sealed the underlying wood with two coats of marine epoxy so that any water that may find its way through a crack would not damage the underlayment. Our floor has held up fine and we have enjoyed it. the slight cracks that appear with cooler temps are no bother and I don't worry about water doing any damage if we have a spill or track in rain or snow. Hope you find a solution you are happy with.

Dallas


----------



## Compulynx

One word. Ok, two. Floating flooring. Lowes and Home Depot carry it among others....

Pergo, and others make it. Some glue together, and some have stick on edges. These will not crack as they float on the floor, and are not attached. You do have to leave a little expansion room under the trim around the edges.

Personally, I would install on a warm day, with small clearances around the edges, then it will be fine for winter shrinkage.

Although I do not have any cracking., I intend to replace my "shelf paper flooring" with some of it.

C


----------



## CRZ

rkobes said:


> I live in Edmonton, Alberta. We checked our trailer today and found the floor cracked pretty bad. It's an '08 Dutchman. Not under warranty (ironically, dealer's name is Care-Free). 3 months past the 1 year total warranty.
> We're thinking peel & stick lino tiles. At least we'll only have to replace a few squares when this happens again next year


Been though that this year. I had 2 weeks left on 1 year warranty. Bought same year and place as you. Was offered $400.00 for floor and I would have to pay the labour around a $1000.00 extra. I will do the floating floor when it heats up, and never worry about it again.


----------



## burleson

Well... looks like we get to join the crowd. Just had our 2002 26RS floor "split". End to end down the middle. We live in Denver, and it didn't get extremely cold this winter... So, I guess when it's your time, it's your time. Off to Home Depot. Might need some new tools, too...


----------



## Ian & Malissa

Fort McMurray Alberta our flooring also split I like the idea of the peel and stick plants Does anyone know how to get the carpet up to put new flooring under the edge where it meets?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

All this talk of cracked floors got me worried.







We are leaving on a big trip soon so I went out to check mine and it was fine







. I tne remembered that we have been using the trailer all winter of local trips.







I also realized that our average winter temp is lie 62 degrees.







I can't imagine -40.







While I think the GREAT WHITE NORTH is a beautiful place. I think I'll wait for summer to visit.








Sorry,








Brian
On another note, I have seen pergo floors in trailers, how do youthink that would hold up to the cold?


----------



## vtxbud

You know the lino being manufactured now, in my opinion, is just crap. Even having trouble with the lino in my home, ie splitting at seams etc. this ain't a winter issue, again, just crap.
I have decided if i have problems in the OB, I will simply get laminate installed.....with any luck it won't be crap or manufactured in CHINA... Just my 1.5 cents worth.


----------



## vtxbud

[quote name='Ridgway-Rangers' date='Jun 6 2009, 11:09 AM' post='350700']
All this talk of cracked floors got me worried.







We are leaving on a big trip soon so I went out to check mine and it was fine







. I tne remembered that we have been using the trailer all winter of local trips.







I also realized that our average winter temp is lie 62 degrees.







I can't imagine -40.







While I think the GREAT WHITE NORTH is a beautiful place. I think I'll wait for summer to visit.








Sorry,








Brian

Ridgway.......Average winter temp is 62 deg ???????????? What ???????????? 62 deg is a nice summer day here !!!!

Ah, good on ya...I envy anyone that doesn't have to go thru the winters we have here.


----------

